# #2  strange little fellow



## sawtooth (Sep 16, 2010)

I was sitting in my stand this morning when I was visited by this little fellow shortly after daylight...
    I almost didn't draw on him but he stayed a little too close for a little too long....
          same 50# big jim longbow, very same arrow and broadhead that i gave that doe last monday...
             I hope i can get the pics to load....
      the weird thing about this little joker is that even though he had a banged up set of spikes, HE HAD NO TESTICLES... I'm not joking...
      not sure what was going on with him...


----------



## Tikki (Sep 16, 2010)

I see you are at Fatboys!!! Soooooo where did you sit??????
Nice one D!!!


----------



## ignition07 (Sep 16, 2010)

Go ahead Dendy!  Love the blood trail!  You are laying 'em down!


----------



## Al33 (Sep 16, 2010)

Way to gyo Dendy!!!!


----------



## stick-n-string (Sep 16, 2010)

Dang Dendy you are on a roll! Good job buddy!


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 16, 2010)

WTG Dendy, guess he was a unique!!!!!


----------



## ngabowhunter (Sep 16, 2010)

Good one. Lota blood on the ground!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 16, 2010)

whhooooweeeeeeee...... I like a lot!!!!! Great shot. 

He got handlebars to drag with.


----------



## rastaman (Sep 16, 2010)

Great blood trail!


----------



## stick-n-string (Sep 16, 2010)

Man D, you shoot him with a magnus 2 blade?
The doe i shot last year, i shot with the 2 blade, made a beatiful shot( like 5 yards straight down) hit both lungs and exited behind the shoulder. she ran no more than 30 yards and crashed, yet didnt find the first drop of blood 
but it put her down quick so it didnt matter! Congradulations again!


----------



## ky_longbow (Sep 16, 2010)

good job Dendy......im like S&S never got that good a blood trail with mag II's
keep on killing !!!!!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 16, 2010)

Good going Dendy. Can't eat them antlers. They say they keep their antlers if castrated since testerone controls antler development.. Congratulations. Mike


----------



## BkBigkid (Sep 16, 2010)

Great shooting, 

I am thinking the trad guys are on a roll this year. I am thinking we have harvested more so far this season than we have in the past years. 

Keep em coming!


----------



## Mosin (Sep 16, 2010)

Good shootin and easy tracking.  Congrats on number 2 man.


----------



## LongBow01 (Sep 16, 2010)

Good job man!! I hope I'm next??


----------



## Dennis (Sep 16, 2010)

Great shooting!


----------



## robert carter (Sep 16, 2010)

Good job Bud.Tag it as a doe since it was`nt sure itself...lol.RC


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 16, 2010)

Rc- I like that idea!!! Thanks everybody. I'm blessed to have a job that allows me to hunt during the week. Jonathon- those MAG II are mean little heads- sometimes the blood trail aint the greatest. Mike- how do you reckon a deer gets castrated in the wild?


----------



## hogdgz (Sep 16, 2010)

Way to go Dendy!!! You da man!!!

Enjoyed hunting with ya yesterday, everything except the 4 ft canebrake I almost stepped on,LOL.


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 16, 2010)

I know man. That's the closest I've been to getting fanged. He scared me again this morning cause I forgot he was there. 
I moved that corner stand. Its sweet now- a deer would have to be psychic to know you're there now!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 16, 2010)

Sometimes they get caught in barb wire or some other pain taking accident. More then likely he was born that way but he had to have the hormones to grew that set I think. Other scenario he could of had them but they were on the inside. Course those dog pig hunters might have got a fawn and cut him.lol  I've seen 3 does that had antlers in my years of deer hunting(45years). Two were at Fort Jackson and one was a nice 8 pointer in velvet. Mike


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 16, 2010)

great job dendy! i have two more days to wait before we can go out, you guys are killin' me with all the great harvests so soon in the season! way to go!


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 16, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 16, 2010)

mike that's interesting..... a doe with horns.... i guess anything's possible..


----------



## BOFF (Sep 16, 2010)

Congrats Dendy!!!


Did your buck cry out in a high voice? 

*I've been hit, I've been hit!!!!* 




God Bless,
David B.


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Sep 16, 2010)

Way to go Dendy. Don't think he needed to be in the gene pool anyway. Nice shot.


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 17, 2010)

LongBow01 said:


> Good job man!! I hope I'm next??



Me too!!!!!!



dm/wolfskin said:


> Sometimes they get caught in barb wire or some other pain taking accident. More then likely he was born that way but he had to have the hormones to grew that set I think. Other scenario he could of had them but they were on the inside. Course those dog pig hunters might have got a fawn and cut him.lol  I've seen 3 does that had antlers in my years of deer hunting(45years). Two were at Fort Jackson and one was a nice 8 pointer in velvet. Mike



Mike, would ya call them does with antlers........in drag?????


----------



## olcowman (Sep 17, 2010)

What's all the white residue all over the ground in the first picture?


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 17, 2010)

olcow, the white residue you see is dirt. the brown stuff is fallen leaves.


----------



## belle&bows (Sep 17, 2010)

Good shot. WTG... y'all are on a roll!!!


----------



## Tailfeather (Sep 17, 2010)

Congrats!!


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Sep 17, 2010)

Way to go Dendy


----------



## hogdgz (Sep 17, 2010)

olcowman said:


> What's all the white residue all over the ground in the first picture?



Its called sand!!!


----------



## dpoole (Sep 17, 2010)

Did yall notice that set of high dollar camo he was wearing? Dont have to be fancy to work!!!


----------



## coaster500 (Sep 17, 2010)

Real nice !! That will help fill the freezer


----------



## Avid Archer (Sep 17, 2010)

congrats


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 17, 2010)

dpoole said:


> Did yall notice that set of high dollar camo he was wearing? Dont have to be fancy to work!!!



you got that right, Mr. Poole. I think i got that shirt at Sears of off the clearance rack 'bout three yrs. ago...
  I go to Goodwill alot too... I've found some good hunting duds there, I once got two Pendleton wool shirts for $7...
     Right after Christmas is a good time to check in....


----------



## olcowman (Sep 18, 2010)

hogdgz said:


> Its called sand!!!



Ya'll don't get mad, I'm poor folks and ain't ever been to no fancy beach or nothing and seen no sand... I thought it was some of that deer cocaine and i was going to say that's just the way I put it out and just like your deer... mine ain't hardly snorting it up neither!

I also meant to say congrats on getting after them early this year. I start sweating and itching just looking at my bow a standing in the corner... if I find anymore dang ticks on me this year I'm jumping in the dip barrel with my dogs next saturday. They've bout eat us alive up here... maybe ya'll don't grow 'em like we do in all that sand?


----------



## brandonsc (Sep 18, 2010)

well if he had no testicles i'd tag him as a doe


----------



## stick-n-string (Sep 18, 2010)

DAGATOR16 said:


> Way to go Dendy. Don't think he needed to be in the gene pool anyway. Nice shot.



He didn't have the proper tools to do anything to the gene pool


----------



## OconeeDan (Sep 18, 2010)

Way to go Dendy!  We have people running around like that, usually they are bosses!
Dan


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 19, 2010)

HA! HA! i know that's right.. that was funny right there.


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 19, 2010)

olcowman said:


> Ya'll don't get mad, I'm poor folks and ain't ever been to no fancy beach or nothing and seen no sand... I thought it was some of that deer cocaine and i was going to say that's just the way I put it out and just like your deer... mine ain't hardly snorting it up neither!
> 
> I also meant to say congrats on getting after them early this year. I start sweating and itching just looking at my bow a standing in the corner... if I find anymore dang ticks on me this year I'm jumping in the dip barrel with my dogs next saturday. They've bout eat us alive up here... maybe ya'll don't grow 'em like we do in all that sand?



olcow, we aint mad.... our farm lies just off the flint river in Lee co. Most all of our topsoil is sandy and loamy. I guess compared to what you're used to seeing it might look like powder or something...  I tried that deer cocaine one time years back..... and i dont think our deer even looked at it twice....


----------



## gurn (Sep 26, 2010)

Man Dendy yer makin us all look bad, the way yer rollin them deers over. Your one killin machine. 
I hope to come down next yer and have ya teach me how to do it!!


----------

